# al revés



## willg

Oi gente como vao????

Preciso da sua ajuda! Nao sei como dizer "al revés"

Ex: "Ese saco está al revés"

Ex: "Después del accidente el carro quedó al revés"


----------



## spielenschach

willg said:


> Oi gente como vao????
> 
> Preciso da sua ajuda! Nao sei como dizer "al revés"
> 
> Ex: "Ese saco está al revés" (ao contrário)
> 
> Ex: "Después del accidente el carro quedó al revés"


a el revès - the opposite


----------



## MOC

Pode usar "às avessas" e "ao contrário" por exemplo. 

No caso do carro pode dizer-se "de pernas para o ar" (apesar de o carro não ter pernas)


----------



## souquemsabess

MOC said:


> Pode usar "às avessas" e "ao contrário" por exemplo.
> 
> No caso do carro pode dizer-se "de pernas para o ar" (apesar de o carro não ter pernas)


 
Também cabe aqui o termo "do avesso"

O carro ficou do avesso (upside down) 
"às avessas" pode querer dizer sem rumo, sem ordem


----------



## MOC

A tradução que dei de "às avessas" foi para o primeiro exemplo. Significa exactamente "ao contrário". Só o segundo exemplo é que era dirigido ao caso do carro.


----------



## willg

Mas entao pro primeiro exemplo voce diria:

"Essa camiseta está as avessas?"


----------



## Outsider

Eu diria:

Essa camiseta está *do avesso*. (com o interior para fora)

Esse saco está do avesso / *ao contrário*. (de maneira errada)

Depois do acidente, o carro ficou *voltado ao contrário* (com o topo em baixo).​*Às avessas* geralmente quer dizer "de maneira incorrecta" ou "em sentido contrário".

Penso que Souquemsabes se enganou: _upside down_ não é às avessas, mas sim *de pernas para o ar*, ou *ao contrário*.


----------



## willg

Agora entendi, obrigado!


----------



## Gamen

Buen día.
Releyendo este hilo entendí que la expresión más común para traducir "al revés" (español) es "do avesso" (portugués) para hablar de un pulóver, camisa, remera que fue puesta en sentido contrario.

Estando en el trabajo me di cuenta de que me había puesto el pulóver al revés. Fui al baño a cambiarme y ponérmelo al derecho.

1) Estando no trabalho me dei conta de que tinha me posto o suéter *do avesso**/ao contrário*. Não podia acreditar que tiveesse a roupa *às avessas*. Que vergonha! Fui logo no banheiro para me mudar e colocá-lo *do direito*.

¿Es correcto usar "do avesso" y "do direito"?

Ahora, si se trata de un objeto que "se dio vuelta", se usa " de pernas para o ar".

2) O carro bateu contra uma árvore e depois ficou *de pernas para o ar/ao contrário*.

¿Está todo correcto?


----------



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Retomado este hilo, ¿es correcto en portugués" decir "pôr um suéter do avesso/ao contrário" como entónimo de "pôr um suéter do direito"?

Estando no trabalho me dei conta de que tinha me posto o suéter *do avesso/ao contrário*. Não podia acreditar que tiveesse a roupa *às avessas*. Que vergonha! Fui logo no banheiro para me mudar e colocá-lo *do direito*.


Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Vanda

Certíssim: uso roupa do avesso/ minha blusa está ao contrário.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Vanda.

Esta também fica bem pra você?
"O carro bateu contra uma árvore e depois ficou *de pernas para o ar/ao contrário"*.


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente: de rodas para o ar...
ou então: virado


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Vanda.


----------



## patriota

Também pode dizer: _O carro bateu numa árvore e *capotou*_.

As duas formas são usadas para falar de acidentes: _bater contra_ e _bater em_.


----------



## Ari RT

De São Paulo para o sul, tenho ouvido que a camisa está "do avesso" ou "do direito" e que a peça tem dois lados, o lado direito e o lado "do avesso". Do Rio de Janeiro para o norte se diz que a camisa está "ao avesso". Ali, os dois lados da peça se chamam lado direito e lado avesso ou simplesmente direito e avesso.
Se a roupa está "do lado direito" mas é vestida com a frente (da roupa) às costas do usuário, então está "de trás para a frente". Também aqui se usa "ao contrário". Sua camisa está ao contrário, de trás para a frente.
Também de São Paulo para o sul se diz que o carro virado está de ponta-cabeça. Creio que em Minas Gerais também, mas não estou seguro. "De cabeça para baixo" já ouvi por todo o Brasil, bem como "de pernas pro alto" e "de pernas pro ar".

Gamen, se o carro bate na árvore e fica "ao contrário", resta a dúvida sobre se se deu a volta em torno do eixo longitudinal (caso en el que estaría "patas arriba") ou sobre o eixo vertical, "apontado para o lado de onde veio", na contra-mão.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Ari. Muy clara, interesante y completa tu respuesta.
En español decimos siempre "está al revés" tanto si la prenda está dada vuelta (la costura de adentro hacia afuera) como si el usuario se puso la parte de atrás para adelante. También decimos "está del revés" exclusivamente cuando la costura (el lado de adentro) está para afuera o del lado visible.
Un auto o vehículo se da vuelta y queda, como indicaste, "patas para arriba" (en forma figurada porque el auto no tiene "patas")
Un saludo.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, o carro pode estar de ponta-cabeça também. Ah, e revirado.


----------



## patriota

E quando se diz que um ambiente fechado, como uma casa ou uma sala, está "de pernas para o ar", significa que está muito bagunçado.


----------

